

Tesla's Next Big Product Won't Be a Car - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/teslas-next-big-product-wont-be-a-car

======
goatandsheep
This is going to work so well with Solar City. Solar during the day to charge
batteries for night

